# Finally , it's back home !



## Nixon (Aug 12, 2013)

The 346XP ( oe) that is .it spent a bit of time in Tenn.  . She's pretty snotty for a 45 cc saw ,lots of compression ,and the throttle response is " right now ! " . To make the day complete ,I found a new ( to me) Stihl dealer today ! 
(The old one has just gone down hill too much .) So, I ordered the 5 ' cant hook in Stihl colors . 
Been a real good day. And yes , I know the bylaws .... Pics , or it's fiction . As soon as I find the camera, I'll post some pics . 
Now to scheming my next saw . MS 661 ,or 395 XP .  At any rate, I've got time to decide that as the 661 won't be released for a while yet.  That ,and a medical issue that I need to resolve before I cave to the CAD and modding bug again .


----------



## pyroholic (Aug 12, 2013)

I seem to be catching a bad case of that myself. Had one crappy saw to my name in February, now I have six. Somehow it still isn't enough.

Why was the saw in TN anyway?


----------



## Nixon (Aug 12, 2013)

pyroholic said:


> I seem to be catching a bad case of that myself. Had one crappy saw to my name in February, now I have six. Somehow it still isn't enough.
> 
> Why was the saw in TN anyway?


Porting ,muffler modding , and putting a 357xp carb,filter ,and intake  on it .


----------



## pyroholic (Aug 12, 2013)

NIIIICCCCEEEE  I was sure hoping that was the reason.  Why can't we just leave well enough alone?  Well because nothing still in factory trim is "well enough"


----------



## MasterMech (Aug 13, 2013)

pyroholic said:


> I seem to be catching a bad case of that myself. Had one crappy saw to my name in February, now I have six. Somehow it still isn't enough.
> 
> Why was the saw in TN anyway?


I'd have a hard time not porting a 346XP.  If your gonna buy a hot rod......


----------



## gregbesia (Aug 13, 2013)

Nixon said:


> Porting ,muffler modding , and putting a 357xp carb,filter ,and intake  on it .


Just curious , how much did that cost ?


----------



## Nixon (Aug 13, 2013)

gregbesia said:


> Just curious , how much did that cost ?


The porting ,and Muff. Mod are $ 250  + shipping . That's pretty much the standard price no matter which builder you select .
I can't give you an accurate price for the. 357xp carb ( hd 199 ) ,intake,and filter  as it involved some bartering .
But, I'd say $400 or less excluding shipping . To be honest , if you are thing of doing a 346 , you likely won't need to do the carb ,intake thing . I had my 346 done a little hotter than an everyday work saw ,so I figured the 357 carb might help .


----------



## HDRock (Aug 14, 2013)

A 45cc saw with the right chain ,and U R, doodle noodling, doodle do


----------



## Nixon (Aug 14, 2013)

Sorry for the delay, but here's the Pics .







About the only thing that gives it away as not stock is the MM and the decal, that and it's a touch louder .


----------



## Nixon (Aug 17, 2013)

Edit ..... Found a new Stihl dealer last week , they are great to deal with . My old dealer had just gotten to the point that I hate going there . At any rate I ordered that 5 ft can't hook that i've been lusting after. When it comes in , I think I'll treat the 346 to a couple of rm and rs chains .right now I've got WP and carlton . Don't care fot the Carlton that much for some reason it vibrates more than other  chains . CAAD is good !
CAAD---------- chainsaw accesories aquisition disorder.


----------



## clemsonfor (Aug 18, 2013)

Just curious,  why buy a 45cc saw then spend that kind of money hot ridding it?  Why not just buy a bigger saw to begin with??  I mean I know weight is a big thing as I have a sthil 390 modded and a 445 unmodded but the small saw is way lighter as its smaller.


----------



## clemsonfor (Aug 18, 2013)

Why buy a saw like that then spend that kind of money to make it like a larger saw??  I get the weight thing but???  That kind of money?  I would definitely do the muff mod though.


----------



## clemsonfor (Aug 18, 2013)

Didn't know it posted so I retyped it. Stupid tapatalk phone app!


----------



## ScotO (Aug 18, 2013)

Clem, maybe he just wanted a lightweight saw that kicks azz.....and after having that saw "Masterminded" (he knows what I'm talking 'bout), I'm sure he has a chit-eating grin on his face that you couldn't slap off if you tried.....

Randy (AKA Mastermind) is to chainsaws what Carrol Shelby was to muscle cars......literally......


----------



## Nixon (Aug 18, 2013)

Clems, everyone needs a hobby , this ones mine . Cheapest than cars, boats planes ,and womens ! 
If you get a chance to run a dec ently modded saw , you'll get they idea . All mine are done but the 550 and 562 xp . 
When i decide between the ms661 and 395 xp they will go to mastermind .


----------



## MasterMech (Aug 18, 2013)

Already have my dealer on high alert for a MS261C for me. (The M-tronic version, not avail yet in the NE. )


----------



## DexterDay (Aug 18, 2013)

Where is the Sticker??? I don't see it? (Edit never mind. Was looking for Randy's stick because of the name mentioned Bove. I see it Terry's sticker on the side) 


And as for buying a small saw and not buying a larger saw?? 



clemsonfor said:


> Just curious,  why buy a 45cc saw then spend that kind of money hot ridding it?  Why not just buy a bigger saw to begin with??  I mean I know weight is a big thing as I have a sthil 390 modded and a 445 unmodded but the small saw is way lighter as its smaller.



That's simple. I'd put that 346 against your 390 any day. That's almost 20cc less motor. Run a ported 50cc saw and your smile couldn't be wiped off your face. Or any saw for that matter. 

Nixon- I seen your thread on "AnotherSite" and loved it there. Some people get it. Some don't. Ported Pro saws. Only way to roll


----------



## clemsonfor (Aug 18, 2013)

Oh I'm sure it cool and fast!!  That's just a lot of money. Since I modded the muff this 390 is a beast!  A heavy beast but still will chew some wood. I wish I had an 18" er instead of the 20 for it.


----------



## MasterMech (Aug 19, 2013)

DexterDay said:


> That's simple. I'd put that 346 against your 390 any day.​


 
Kinda like racing a Porsche against a pickup ain't it?


----------



## Nixon (Aug 19, 2013)

clemsonfor said:


> Oh I'm sure it cool and fast!!  That's just a lot of money. Since I modded the muff this 390 is a beast!  A heavy beast but still will chew some wood. I wish I had an 18" er instead of the 20 for it.


Well, You're right in the sense that it cost money to play with these things . What hobby doesn't? This one heats my house , gives me exercise , and hours of enjoyment . In addition to the seven saws, I have probably 10 different chain sharpening systems (including a ATOP ,and Timberline )plus anything else that looked interesting . Probably have 60-70 chains that are maintained sharper than out of the box . There's nothing more relaxing to me than at the end of the day than putting the saws on the bench ,giving them A thorough cleaning ,servicing,and bring the chains up to spec.  Each saw has at lest two bars ,etc, etc...... Yup it's called CAD , and I love it !
I don't hunt , fish , own a boat ,or anything else that could be called a money pit ( other than CAD ) .
Everything i own is payed for , so i indulge myself this one hobby . CAD is good ,resistance is futile !  
All the best, John


----------



## clemsonfor (Aug 19, 2013)

Well I do all those!   I fish but not as much a. 10 yrs ago. So I spend almost no time or no eyes on that. I hunt and reload so there is money. I have 2 boats,  2 trucks, ATV,  tractor,  farm property to maintain,  a new baby on the way  Excited!   Love saws only recently have 2 only 5 serviceable chains between the 2 and only the bars they wear. Would love more but as u note. There other things that take my time and money!


----------



## clemsonfor (Aug 19, 2013)

" no eyes"???  Stupid phone!!


----------



## mikefrommaine (Aug 19, 2013)

CAD doesn't have to cost money. I've got 8-9 runners right now, five of them are 'pro' saws. Six if you count my DIY ported 359.  

Total investment? 

They are all FREE to me since I've made money buying and selling my saws.  And that includes mileage, parts, chains and even the specialty tools I bought.  I could send most of them out to be ported with the money I've made this year buying and selling. But I enjoy doing the work and am just starting to grasp all that goes into porting.


----------



## Nixon (Aug 20, 2013)

clemsonfor said:


> a new baby on the way !Excited !!


Missed that part ! A blessing to You and your bride ! Congratulations , hold that new child near and dear . They grow up quicker than one might imagine . All the best , John


----------



## clemsonfor (Aug 20, 2013)

Thanks we will. We have been through a lot. He is truly a gift from god!


----------



## clemsonfor (Aug 20, 2013)

I usually post on my phone. I Just noticed the faces that it put for all the exclamation points i put there.  Thats not really the face i have its more like this.

This was posted on a real computer!


----------



## DexterDay (Aug 20, 2013)

You can make smileys on your phone too.

You just have to know what order to put what in.

Click Reply on my post and look at them in your post box. 

     are just a few


----------



## clemsonfor (Aug 20, 2013)

I know I can get them if I tap a thing on the app and chose smileies. But I just wanted exclamations and boot the eek  face.


----------



## Nixon (Aug 21, 2013)

This is Ot, but what the heck ! My new to me Stihl dealer called yesterday . My new  5 ft Stihl cant hook is is ! As soon as I get released from the oncology ward this Am ,I'm going  to go get that puppy ! Hopefully he has a an ff1 filing guageo In .325 and .375 as well. Great little dealer ,has most anything you want , right Where you can see it ,and doesn't act like you owe him money just to get in the store.  Probably appreciates and recognizes Cad at 50 yards !


----------



## MasterMech (Aug 21, 2013)

Nixon said:


> As soon as I get released from the oncology ward


 
Is that what -they- are calling it?  Pretty sure they heard about you and chainsaws......

Get well, wishing you the best John.


----------



## Nixon (Aug 21, 2013)

MasterMech said:


> Is that what -they- are calling it?  Pretty sure they heard about you and chainsaws......
> 
> Get well, wishing you the best John.


 thanks Brian ! i'm half way done with the chemo as of today . Got a CT scan monday to see how it's going . But , I'm confident it's going very well ,and responding according to plan .  And yes they are getting an enducation on the finer points of CAD ! I've got them convinced that the lymphoma is easier to cure !


----------



## Dairyman (Aug 21, 2013)

clemsonfor said:


> Thanks we will. We have been through a lot. He is truly a gift from god!



Enjoy the little guy, their a hoot!


----------



## redeye66 (Nov 11, 2014)

Anyone know how to get in touch with Mr mastermind lol....I have an 066 I want FULLY built....by someone who can do it.


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 11, 2014)

redeye66 said:


> Anyone know how to get in touch with Mr mastermind lol....I have an 066 I want FULLY built....by someone who can do it.



Find him on  

http://www.arboristsite.com/


----------

